# Son faible sur Ipod nano



## kipling (16 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, depuis quelques semaines, le son de mon ipod est devenu très faible. J'ai mis le son à fond, réglé les morceaux à 100%, gopod ne fonctionne pas, le volume sonore autorisé est au max ...

Je ne cherche pas spécialement à le débrider, car le son était correct auparavant (à 75% du volume, ça passait bien). Maintenant si des gens parlent à côté de moi, je n'entend plus rien !!!

J'ai parcouru plusiers forums et n'ai paq trouvé de solution valable ... 

Qui peut m'aider ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## meskh (16 Novembre 2008)

Tu as essayé avec un autre casque ?


----------



## kipling (17 Novembre 2008)

Je suis un gros mauvais ! c'est effectivement un problème de casque ... 

Merci

MESSAGE CLOS


----------

